# ENZO MECHANA 1000m PROTOTYPES ....LOTS OF PICS



## Victor Boyd

Just met my friend Enzo Bozorg the other day ,and picked up some wonderful Prototypes from his upcoming Enzo Mechana 1000m Range.

Watches will be available in around 3 weeks.Priced between $1050-$1400 approx.

To Get in Touch with Enzo : Contact Enzo : [email protected]

Sam .... I am just breaking it in for you !!!

The watches are Built like a Tank ....... 42mm Diameter w/out the crown and around 46mm With/Crown ......24mm Lug Width ....... Lug-Lug 50mm ......Height almost 16mm

Weighs around 168 grams on the strap and 280 on the SS Double Deployant Bracelet.

Screwed Bars at the Lugs ..... nice screwed links on the SS Bracelet. The ETA 2824 Movements are keeping excellent time at +3 and +4 seconds daily .

Very nice Bezel on the Orange PVD ..... easy to grip . Interesting Brushed bezel on the SS Case ( The SS will also come with an SS Dive Uni-Directional Bezel )

Excellent lume ( will do some pics later ) , and a really nice feature is the lume on the Chapter Ring which frames the Dial beautifully. 
The Variation on the Mercedes Hands is very cool.

Large Crown is very easy to grip,and makes adjuting the date or time a breeze.

Cheers, 
Vic

PS: Many thanks Enzo


----------



## MD51

Awesome watches Vic - really like the SS version!

How would you go about ordering one of these once they are in production?


----------



## mr2blue

Victor. PM sent. Please get with me.


----------



## Victor Boyd

MD51 said:


> Awesome watches Vic - really like the SS version!
> 
> How would you go about ordering one of these once they are in production?


Just contact Enzo at the e-mail addy in my Post.Watches will be ready in 3 weeks.

They are incredibly well built.

Tell Enzo that you saw my WUS post and he will take good care of you.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## SHANE 1000

Oh yeah Vic|> :-! can't wait to get my two new babies, I'm looking forward to them Brother.
Enzo is in a class of his own with these magnificent watches, for my personal taste these are the Schiznet.


----------



## XTrooper

Great-looking case, dials are awesome (love the orange one), but the hands just don't do anything for me. 

Overall.......very nice! |>


----------



## Guest

I like it, esp. the hour hand is very interesting.:-!


----------



## David Woo

*very interesting piece, Victor....*

a couple of questions: what's the second crown for? and what movement?
It looks a bit smaller than the Fondale, yes?
DW


----------



## Victor Boyd

*Re: very interesting piece, Victor....*



David Woo said:


> a couple of questions: what's the second crown for? and what movement?
> It looks a bit smaller than the Fondale, yes?
> DW


The second crown is the Helium Release Valve David.

Definitely smaller than a Fondale .

Specs :

The watches are Built like a Tank ....... 42mm Diameter w/out the crown and around 46mm With/Crown ......24mm Lug Width ....... Lug-Lug 50mm ......Height almost 16mm

Weighs around 168 grams on the strap and 280 on the SS Double Deployant Bracelet.

Screwed Bars at the Lugs ..... nice screwed links on the SS Bracelet. The ETA 2824 Movements are keeping excellent time at +3 and +4 seconds daily .

Very nice Bezel on the Orange PVD ..... easy to grip . Interesting Brushed bezel on the SS Case ( The SS will also come with an SS Dive Uni-Directional Bezel....same as on the PVD,but in Brushed Steel like the rest of the watch)

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## Nalu

The SS with the dive bezel (seen elsewhere) looks very good, esp on leather. Shane could do this watch up proper! I'm intrigued...


----------



## 04lund2025

Over all a great look.  Really like the orange dial and the case thickness. But I am with XTrooper on the hands.

Stephen


----------



## Docwein

*Very nice watch, but I agree the hands have to go..............*

:-s


----------



## David Woo

*thanks for the 411...*

I thought it might be one of those manually engaged HRV's. I love the links on the bracelet, massive. And I don't mind the hands 
I'm glad to see these small brands entering the market, designing with a unique perspective: well worth supporting.
Choices, choices...
DW


----------



## Brad Trent

I dunno...I still say a Schaumburg by any other name is still a Schaumburg, right? 

BT


----------



## XTrooper

Brad Trent said:


> I dunno...I still say a Schaumburg by any other name is still a Schaumburg, right?
> 
> BT


The Schaumburg hands are excellent. ;-)


----------



## NMehring

so will the SS version have bezel markings to go along with the uni-directional bezel ? or will it just spin for fun?..it really looks like a Schaumburg


----------



## mr2blue

I must be missing something, it doesn't look like a Schamburg to me. Looks like something new and innovative to my eye.

I would buy the stainless steel with black face and bracelet in a heartbeat and if I'm lucly I will do just that.


----------



## watchnerd

Actually, the first time I saw it, I also thought of Schaumburg.

That being said, any reason why the stainless model doesn't have a dive bezel?


----------



## Daddel Virks

Agreed with Brad,

The case is a modified version of the Schaumburgh case, and in fact I think it's the same case (imho).
Another solid lump of steel, I believe you guys if you say the quality is OK, but it's not my cup of tea.
We have a lot of Fricker case based watches, are we now going to see a flood of Schaumburgh clones?
I must give the likes of Mr. Schauer credit for the looks of the Stowa Seatime, or the (not much mentioned here) Japy divers.

Just my 2 cents,

Daddel.


----------



## Victor Boyd

watchnerd said:


> Actually, the first time I saw it, I also thought of Schaumburg.
> 
> That being said, any reason why the stainless model doesn't have a dive bezel?


Most of the SS Watches come with a Dive Bezel ..... just a small number will be made with this very cool Brushed Bezel ..... to offer a different look.

Vic


----------



## XTrooper

Victor Boyd said:


> Most of the SS Watches come with a Dive Bezel ..... just a small number will be made with this very cool Brushed Bezel ..... to offer a different look.
> 
> Vic


Vic,

Is there a photo available of the stainless version with bezel floating around? I'd like it see it. Thanks! B-)


----------



## Victor Boyd

Brad Trent said:


> I dunno...I still say a Schaumburg by any other name is still a Schaumburg, right?
> 
> BT


Wrong ,

Enzo was actually working with this case before Schaumburg , but they managed to bring their watches to the market before him.

Maybe we should be calling the Schaumburg, an Enzo .... LOL

Whilst the base case is the same , there are many differences : Larger Caseback ,Much Bigger Crown,Completely Different Bezel ,Domed 5.5mm Crystal , Different Dial , Different Hands .

When you look at many divers from the 70`s . The Jaeger Le Coultre , Nivada ,Zodiac ,Favre-Leuba and several others all used one case at a particular moment ...... very different dials,hands,bezels and movements .....but exactly the same base case.

That did not make the Favre-Leuba a Zodiac for example.

Same base chunk of steel .... very different watch.

Cheers,
Vic 

There were at least 10 Brands that used this base case :


----------



## XTrooper

That's a fine pedigree. |> 

I wore a Zodiac Sea Wolf (pre-dating the Super Sea Wolf) back in the day. :-D


----------



## fristil

awsome! Like it alot.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Ernie Romers

copied to the news forum for reference purposes. Great to see a new brand enters the market, we get to see a lot of new brands here at Watchuseek which is kinda cool B-) Thanks Victor, let me know if Enzo has a website to share with us.


----------

